# I can't access my profile



## HoneyRockette (Jan 14, 2003)

*I can\'t access my profile*

WAAAAAAH! It says: 

SQL ERROR: Tue, Jan 14 2003 17:49:34 -0800 Database error only visible to forum administrators

Warning: mysql_fetch_array(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /users2/l/longhaircareforum.com-18611/public_html/mysql.inc.php on line 130

We cannot proceed.  

We could not find your profile 'HoneyRockette'  /images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## shinyblackhair (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: I can\'t access my profile*

I am having the exact same problem /images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: I can\'t access my profile*

It should all be OK now girls. 

I guess I was too tired last night. I missed to upload one file  /images/graemlins/blush.gif

Sorry for that.

Have fun


----------



## pebbles (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: I can\'t access my profile*

Thanks Nikos,
It works well and I like it! /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: I can\'t access my profile*

I think I got the whole thing now.

Whether you are viewing the post list in flat mode or in threaded mode, under your name, avatar and total posts (which are displayed on the left hand side of the screen along with your post), you will see your hair type, style, length goals and measurements.

I will make a relevant announcement.

Have fun


----------



## HoneyRockette (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: I can\'t access my profile*

Wow! Neat! Thanks Nikos!   /images/graemlins/laugh.gif


----------

